
Design Thinking in Your Work Life - morduno
https://ux.nearsoft.com/blog/podcasts/design-thinking-in-your-work-life/
======
hliyan
This could be a naive interpretation on my part, but isn't what is now called
"design thinking", is what we used to call "thinking"?

------
itcrowd
I am pretty convinced this whole interview is sarcasm and in that light, it is
hilarious. It is a clever combination of obvious statements, silly semi-
rhetorical questions and mis-attributed quotes.

Below are some quotes from the interview that I think argue my point:

\- "when you say design thinking, maybe your mind goes straight to the people
who make art and designers. But [...] Design thinking is for everyone and you
can think of it as critical thinking."

\- "Is it OK for a developer to innovate? [...] or a 4th grader in school? Is
it OK for them to innovate?"

\- "I love this quote by Albert Einstein who said, 'Innovation is everyone’s
responsibility.'" \-- as far as I can tell this is NOT by Einstein, but a meme
quote mis-attributed to him. (Sources welcome). Also, Einstein was most
definitely NOT what we would call an engineer today as they say in the next
sentence.

\- "Innovation actually takes work. [...] it’s not just waking up in the
morning and having a great idea and there is your $1 million idea."

\- "We try to use design thinking when we are deciding on what vacation we
want to take."

Some useful point they say:

\- "We say there are no bad ideas, every idea is going to be a step on the
road to that winning good idea. And the more the better."

\- "That’s one way that we’ve been thinking about design thinking here and how
to bake it into our culture is that we are requiring things that are not going
to work."

~~~
davee5
Oh no, this is dead serious. Even 2 minutes of listening to the recording
makes that clear.

Consider that an enormous and often unheralded component of successful design
[thinking] projects is cultural: are you working around people who share your
process and ideation style? Is your team able to co-navigate an abductive
process because there is a shared process, language, and disposition?

Also consider most designers are hired to be (a) intuitive and (b) visual. The
practical implications being they are usually not (A) explicit or analytical
thinker nor (B) articulate.

So what you have here is someone who is not especially skilled with words
earnestly repeating the core dogmas of his industry, but only able to offer a
mediocre "translation" of core working assumptions, process, and lingo to
outsiders.

In many ways this podcast/article is exceedingly standard fare, you just may
not have been exposed to much of the design sphere's publication. There are a
handful of thoughtfully articulate, erudite designers out there, but they are
the exceptions and not the rule.

------
justanothersys
I like design and I like thinking, so I can understand the appeal, but I’m
tired of IDEO’s one weird trick.

